
Fasciae, hidden connective tissues, are largely unstudied parts of our anatom - based2
https://www.arte.tv/en/videos/070788-000-A/fascinating-fasciae/
======
gus_massa
Video not available in my country. There was a large discussion of a ¿similar?
article last month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21958976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21958976)
(158 points | 27 days ago | 89 comments)

Ignoring the almost-pseudoscience comments, the most interesting is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21975075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21975075)
by catoc

> _This is mostly nonsense._

> _eg : "If you talk to most surgeons, they would think of it as ‘what you cut
> through'"_

> _Surgeons actively use fascia to ease peeling off one structure of the
> other. They actively use fascia as conduit from an incision to deeper parts
> of the body; literally, to stick a hand in._

> [...]

